# gute immersive 3D Games gesucht



## soyus3 (20. Juni 2012)

Hi,

da es leider keinen 3D Bereich gibt, bzw. ich ihn nicht gefunden hab, hoff ich, daß ich hier richtig bin.

Da ich nun endlich mein 3D Set bekommen hab, wollte ich fragen, welche Spiele bieten ein gutes 3D Erlebnis?
Batman würde ich nicht dazuzählen, da kein First Person Modus.
Skyrim denk ich mal, Portal 1 und 2, Arma 2, welche ich schon hab.
Aber keines dieser Spiele bietet wirklich realistisches 3D.

Für den SNES gabs mal so nen Fallschirmspringerspiel, aber das ist leider nicht 1080p und 3D.
Aber sowas in der Art wäre super, da kann ich mich dann vor den Raum-Ventilator setzen und mir den Wind ins Gesicht blasen lassen, für Realismus 
Super wären solche Spiele wie man bei "Der Rasenmähermann Teil 1" sehen kann, nur leider war der Film weiter in der Zukunft als Star Wars oder Star Trek.

Kennt wer Spiele, wo man den nächstbesten Gegenstand im Raum umklammert und zittert, z.b. wenn man entlang eines steilen Abhangs geht.
Oder ne achterbahnfahrtähnliche Erfahrung hat?
Kann auch gerne ein Horrorspiel sein, wo man vor Angst, sich an die Lederlehnen festkrallt.

Noch eine kleine Frage:
Gibts außer Black & White 1 bin mir bei 2 leider nicht sicher, da ichs nicht besitze, Spiele die 3D und einen Datenhandschuh unterstützen?


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (20. Juni 2012)

Hi, 

was genau nutzt du denn um in die 3D welt einzutauchen ?
Ich nutze einen Asus VG278H 27" 120Hz Monitor + nvidia 3D Vision2 Brille

Also meinem empfinden nach lohnen sich z.B. folgende Spiele aufjedenfall mal in 3D zu Spielen: 

Metro 2033, Battlefield 3, Crysis 2, Alan Wake, CoD - MW2, CoD - Black Ops, Left 4 Dead 1+2, Skyrim, Painkiller, mehr fallen mir auf die schnelle nicht ein, aber die sollte man aufjedenfall mal in 3D gespielt haben, gibt sicherlich noch sehr viele mehr, die sich in 3D lohnen...

Gruss

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## soyus3 (20. Juni 2012)

ich verwende st1080 Gläser(aber noch keine Zeit gehabt zum auspacken, erst am WE) bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich iz3d(meisten Einstellungen bei den Auflösungen), tridef 3d(guter Spielesupport, mittelmäßige Auflösungsvielfalt), oder 3dtvplay(nur 720p, aber gutes 3D) verwenden soll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (21. Juni 2012)

ist schon ne etwas andere technik die du dann verwendest, aber evtl. bieten die Effekte in den oben genannten Spielen mit deiner Brille ja trotzdem eine gute 3 Dimensionale Atmosphäre . Hatte früher mal ne 3D Brille, die so ähnlich aussah, die i-glasses, aber die technik war leider noch nicht so ausgereift damals und die Effekte kamen auch nicht so gut rüber. Wird sich sicherlich einiges getan haben mittlerweile. 
Kannst ja das ein oder andere Spiel mal testen in 3D und dann drüber berichten, ob sie dann mit deiner Brille auch atemberaubend aussehen. 

Gruss

MaB-(GER)-


----------

